# άμα + δοτική



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Εκτός από τον σύνδεσμο *άμα* (άμα θες να φύγεις, φύγε), στην καθαρεύουσα χρησιμοποιούσαν το _άμα_ και σαν πρόθεση που την ακολουθούσε *δοτική πτώση*, με τη σημασία «ταυτόχρονα με, συγχρόνως με, μαζί με, αμέσως μετά».

Θα βρείτε τη χρήση στο ΛΝΕΓ ή στο Μείζον (αλλά όχι στο ΛΚΝ), με παραδείγματα:

άμα τη αφίξει
άμα τη αγγελία
άμα τη γενέσει
άμα τη εμφανίσει (συν.: επί τη εμφανίσει)

Έριξα μια ματιά και στο διαδίκτυο να δω τι κυκλοφορεί ακόμα από αυτή την καθαρευουσιανιά. Μερικά απ’ αυτά που βρήκα:

άμα τω τέλει της Θ. Λειτουργίας
άμα τω πέρατι της ψηφοφορίας
άμα τω διορισμώ εκκαθαριστού
θα συνενωθεί με την ψιλή κυριότητα άμα τω θανάτω του επικαρπωτή
η συνδικαλιστική τους δράση άρχεται άμα τω διορισμώ τους
άμα τω ακούσματι της συνταρακτικής εκείνης ειδήσεως
ακάλυπτες επιταγές, άμα τη εξοφλήσει τους
έρευνες διαφορετικές από αυτές που συνήθως τερματίζονται άμα τη εξαγγελία τους
άμα τη καταθέσει του σχεδίου νόμου

Δεν είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιούμε άλλη πτώση (αιτιατική ή γενική) μετά απ’ αυτό το _άμα_, π.χ.
το έθνος, άμα *την έναρξη του μακριού απελευθερωτικού αγώνα
*άμα του ξεκινήματος του πολέμου του κόλπου 

Και καλύτερα να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε καθόλου. Το ίδιο είναι ωραίο και σύντομο, αλλά η δοτική σαν ζόμπι.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 13, 2010)

Χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις ...."άμα λήψη" (της παρούσας διαταγής)
(το "τη" της δοτικής συνήθως παραλείπεται όπως και άλλα άρθρα στη στρατιωτική σηματική αλληλογραφία για λόγους συντομίας)
π.χ άμα λήψη επιτεθείτε στο ύψωμα....


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά είναι δοτική, οπότε το σωστό είναι να γράψεις : άμα λήψει (δηλαδή, άμα τη λήψει).


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Γι' αυτό λέω να την αποφεύγουμε τη δοτική. Γιατί δεν την ξέρουμε πια, ιδιαίτερα σε εκείνα τα τριτόκλιτα. Σωρός ολόκληρος τα «άμα τη *αφίξη». Για να μην πούμε για τα «εν πάση *περιπτώση» (όπως άλλωστε και τα «εν *πάσει περιπτώσει» ή, το αποκορύφωμα της μεθόδου «πού θα πάει, κάπου θα μου κάτσει», «εν *πάσει *περιπτώση»).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 13, 2010)

Ooops! Ευχαριστώ για τη παρατήρηση....κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά όταν έκανα submit


----------



## pidyo (Jun 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> το αποκορύφωμα της μεθόδου «πού θα πάει, κάπου θα μου κάτσει»


Μπορείς να το πεις και «μέθοδο άμα λάχει», να είσαι και μέσα στο κλίμα του νηματίου.


----------

